# * VF-Engineering B6/B7 Supercharger kit *



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2009)

*VF-Engineering's NEW B6/B7 S4 SUPERCHARGER KIT!*

*VF-Engineering chose to supercharge the Audi S4 to improve throttle response and mid-to-top end power with a roots type Eaton MP90 supercharger. 
Maintaining the the original Audi quality, smoothness and reliability were the key factors in the VF design. 
This is where the GIAC software comes into full play. VF have harnessed reliability of Eaton superchargers and quality of GIAC custom software
with their 10 years of supercharging experience and worldwide OEM supply contacts to create the ultimate supercharger system for the ultimate driver's car.
VF engineers spent over 12 months testing and developing the Audi S4 supercharger kit. Software flash technology and latest Audi file versions have all been employed to provide the cleanest and most reliable method of software installation. GIAC engineers extensively re-wrote the ECU software using their own binary, assembly and disassembly algorithms written from scratch. Testing the software included extensive road and dyno test cycles, with acceleration and deceleration tests for driveability smoothness and ECU fuel management.
Every aspect of this kit has been fully engineered for high quality fitment and highly demanding performance and expectation. 
VF's in-house horizontal, turning and milling CNC's and plastic molding plant, GIAC's industry reputation and track record, and Eaton's reliability have been fully exploited
to create a product with internationally un-rivaled material technology, quality, and performance. *


*Stock Performance (4.2 liter V8 engine ) n/a 340hp 302tq - 

B6 S4 Bolt on "ready to run" 5.0 psi VF-Engineering supercharger system
5.0 496hp 434tq $9500 
B7 S4 Bolt on "ready to run" 5.0 psi VF-Engineering supercharger system
5.0 496hp 434tq $9500 *
_contact: [email protected] / [email protected] / [email protected] or 714.528.0066 and place your orders directly!_
* VF-Engineering B6-B7 S4 INFO *
_a few more kits up and running..._ 





























































FYI, unpainted is not an option-








_(VF Supercharged B7 S4 shown above)_

* >> VF-Engineering B6-B7 S4 INFO << *​


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

Will this supercharger work on a V8 Touareg??? Or a Cayenne S ?? if im not mistaken, the engines are identical ??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: (OJwerks)*

Hello, sorry it will not fit-


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1257880989579)*

*pm's replied, thank you!*


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hello, sorry it will not fit-

Care to elaborate a little on why it wont fit?? And if you guys plan on developing a kit for the N/A V8 Cayenne & Touareg... you know, in some markets the Cayenne Turbo's arent available and all you have is the N/A V8s...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: (OJwerks)*

Sure, it was never developed, designed or tested to fit that performance SUV engine comparment. We are _not_ planning a kit for the Cayenne or Touareg, please feel free to contact any of us at VF directly.
_This particular VF post is for the sole sale/release/fitment of the VFE B6/B7 S4 Supercharger kit_


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (OJwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OJwerks* »_
Care to elaborate a little on why it wont fit?? And if you guys plan on developing a kit for the N/A V8 Cayenne & Touareg... you know, in some markets the Cayenne Turbo's arent available and all you have is the N/A V8s... 

B6/7 V8's use a timing chain setup, the older Touareg motor is a T-belt motor, and new Touareg is an FSI
None of those motors are at all the same other than displacement


----------



## asp gti (Sep 5, 2006)

any 0-60 or 1/4 mile numbers with the sc kit compared to stock?


----------



## audilife001 (Feb 17, 2016)

*audi s4 b7*

i have 2006 audi s4 v8 4.2 that is all stock in the engine besides an intake i was wondering if this supercharger would work with it without building up my engine even more i don't want to spend that much money


----------

